# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > SmartPhone & Tablet >  HP TouchPad xuất hiện, chạy WebOS 3.0 với chip hai nhân

## Minhpham.vcu

*Sau khá nhiều tin đồn và dự đoán thì cuối cùng HP cũng đã giới thiệu tablet đầu tiên của mình chạy WebOS mang tên TouchPad, bên cạnh Veer và Pre 3. Như vậy, với việc ra mắt Veer, TouchPad và nâng cấp Pre thì gia đình WebOS đã có đầy đủ kích cỡ từ nhỏ (Veer), vừa (Pre 2, Pre 3, Pixi) cho tới lớn (TouchPad). HP TouchPad chạy phiên bản WebOS 3.0 được thiết kế dành riêng cho tablet sẽ mang tới cho người dùng những trải nghiệm mới trên một thiết bị có màn hình 9,7".* 
 TouchPad có kiểu dáng khá giống với Apple iPad, nếu nhìn sơ qua có lẽ bạn sẽ nhầm lẫn giữa hai chiếc tablet này. Cũng giống như iPad, TouchPad không được trang bị camera phía sau nhưng nó có thêm camera trước cho đàm thoại video. Mặt sau của máy được làm từ nhựa đen bóng, trên đó có in logo của HP. TouchPad có độ dày là 13,7mm trong khi cân nặng của chiếc tablet này vào khoảng 700gram. 
 HP trang bị cho tablet chạy WebOS của mình BXL Snapdragon APQ8060 hai nhân tốc độ 1.2Ghz. Máy có màn hình độ phân giải 1024 x 768 điểm ảnh, bộ nhớ trong 16GB hoặc 32GB, camera trước 1.3MP, RAM 1GB và pin dung lượng 6300mAh. Ngoài ra, TouchPad còn có thêm tính năng Touch-to-share, cho phép chia sẻ hình ảnh, nhạc, văn bản… giữa hai thiết bị khi để cạnh nhau và hệ thống âm thanh Beats Audio giống như trên MTXT Envy của HP. 
 TouchPad sẽ có hai phiên bản là WiFi và 3G. Phiên bản WiFi sẽ được bán ra trước vào mùa hè năm nay, giá bán của cả hai chưa được HP tiết lộ. 
  
 http://viettelonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2131.jpg 
 ​ 




> http://viettelonline.com/tin-cong-nghe/hp-touchpad-xuat-hien-chay-webos-3-0-voi-chip-hai-nhan.html

----------

